# Hello! New TT owner!



## arkamel (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello! I bought my first TT today after months of waiting and looking round for the right combination. Not been on here before but I hope this can be informative & useful!

Jon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## arkamel (Mar 31, 2009)

owners club? I'm on it!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

arkamel said:


> owners club? I'm on it!!


Good good, it's a great place to be 

Welcome btw


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and the club. 8)


----------

